# Lift Line Report?



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Please check in with how wait times are.


----------



## lerops (Feb 15, 2014)

Excellent idea!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, Mount Snow says the Bluebird Express is down due to a mechanical failure so I'd guess that lines for the Grand Summot are 20-30 minutes.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks ss20. Magic? Cannon? Sunday River? Trying to make a call for Sunday or Monday. Thanks


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Thanks ss20. Magic? Cannon? Sunday River? Trying to make a call for Sunday or Monday. Thanks



Meet me at Whaleback tomorrow.  $15 AM fix and mtn fully open

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 15, 2014)

At Magic - holy sh!t. The lift line is super long!  One chair running - Black chair!  They hope to get Red chair going!  BTW the Black chair is a slow triple 






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow thanks dlague. Magic is definitely a no go for me until Red spins. Nice to see them with a crowd though.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Meet me at Whaleback tomorrow.  $15 AM fix and mtn fully open
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Whaleback is starting to look mighty nice. What's a full day?


----------



## gregnye (Feb 15, 2014)

Any reports from Cannon??  I'd love to see that line on the Loon Gondola right now as well lol


----------



## Edd (Feb 15, 2014)

gregnye said:


> Any reports from Cannon??  I'd love to see that line on the Loon Gondola right now as well lol



That line could probably be seen from space. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Whaleback is starting to look mighty nice. What's a full day?



I think $40 but if u have an MSC card it's 2 for 1 everyday. Long drive for u but really fun terrain for its size

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 15, 2014)

At least you have a near empty hill at Magic for the way down.  Any idea how long the line actually is? 1hr?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Gravity]:
> 
> Hey - its been so slow here. I'll check if anybody is listening: First let me point out that I snowboard *and* ski, though now that I'm out east I don't snowboard much because I liked it very much in the powder but not so much on the firm stuff. Both sports are awesome. But with kids wanting to talk about whats more "radical" than what. Here is a fun exercise: Look up what the speed record is on skis & snowboard. Compare and discuss ) Look up what the distance jumping record is on both. Look up what the height landed jumping record is on both. Look up what the record for # of tricks in the air on one jump. I know the answers, but the search is part of the fun!



I would say yea about an hour judging by how far back it is. But yea the trails are probably not crowded at all.

Not sure how that happened


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 15, 2014)

Crotched Mt.: Glades, Bumps, 850' vertical and less than 2 minutes on the Rocket (their HSQ)


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Well, Mount Snow says the Bluebird Express is down due to a mechanical failure so I'd guess that lines for the Grand Summot are 20-30 minutes.



Bluebird started loading about an hour ago - looking out the window of The Station Taproom now, the BB has a line under 10 min, and the Grand Summit + Canyon are less than 5.  Sunbrook had 5-10 min lines a little while ago and the North face was under 5 minutes - haven't been over to Carinthia since about 8:40! I think that the BB being down for the morning (there was apparently some minor damage yesterday PM to the summit terminal as they were operating in winds at its limits) that had to be fixed and then an inspector had to certify it before it could open today) really spread folks out around the mountain in an atypical way.  

The snow is GREAT though - tons of soft chop/soft pack/soft bumps all over the place - still some untouched pockets here and there although if it was exposed to the winds yesterday/last night it's got a solid layer of wind slab on it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmw (Feb 15, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Crotched Mt.: Glades, Bumps, 850' vertical and less than 2 minutes on the Rocket (their HSQ)



Crotched lines are short today? That might be my new plan for tomorrow!


----------



## skifree (Feb 15, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Bluebird started loading about an hour ago - looking out the window of The Station Taproom now, the BB has a line under 10 min, and the Grand Summit + Canyon are less than 5.  Sunbrook had 5-10 min lines a little while ago and the North face was under 5 minutes - haven't been over to Carinthia since about 8:40! I think that the BB being down for the morning (there was apparently some minor damage yesterday PM to the summit terminal as they were operating in winds at its limits) that had to be fixed and then an inspector had to certify it before it could open today) really spread folks out around the mountain in an atypical way.
> 
> The snow is GREAT though - tons of soft chop/soft pack/soft bumps all over the place - still some untouched pockets here and there although if it was exposed to the winds yesterday/last night it's got a solid layer of wind slab on it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


We almost got blown out of the bluebird in the afternoon yesterday near the summit . actually surprised it kept spinning


----------



## ss20 (Feb 15, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Bluebird started loading about an hour ago - looking out the window of The Station Taproom now, the BB has a line under 10 min, and the Grand Summit + Canyon are less than 5.  Sunbrook had 5-10 min lines a little while ago and the North face was under 5 minutes - haven't been over to Carinthia since about 8:40! I think that the BB being down for the morning (there was apparently some minor damage yesterday PM to the summit terminal as they were operating in winds at its limits) that had to be fixed and then an inspector had to certify it before it could open today) really spread folks out around the mountain in an atypical way.



Wow.  That's crazy.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 15, 2014)

Typical Saturday crowd at Burke.  Mid Burke Express is ski on at around 1:45 pm,  Sometimes a 1 or 2 minute wait.



oops,  not sure how to rotate picture


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Please check in with how wait times are.



Good thread idea.  I was thinking the same sort of thing.

I was amazed at the lack of lines at Pats Peak today.  A few times we MAY have waited for 1 minute.  I was expecting the worst, and was really pleased.  Pats is definitely a small mountain, but the lack of lines might be appealing to some.  I will probably head back tomorrow.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Good thread idea.  I was thinking the same sort of thing.
> 
> I was amazed at the lack of lines at Pats Peak today.  A few times we MAY have waited for 1 minute.  I was expecting the worst, and was really pleased.  Pats is definitely a small mountain, but the lack of lines might be appealing to some.  I will probably head back tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Last night was dead there as well. Roads suck right now. Wife just drove back from Concord and said there were vehicles off the road everywhere. Another big accident at the Junction of 89 and 202/9.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 15, 2014)

Edd said:


> That line could probably be seen from space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



+1; two weeks ago the Loon gondola was above a 20 minute wait; and everything else was above a 10 minute wait for much of the day on Saturday of superbowl weekend with the exception of east basin double which was still a traffic jam to get on but a fair 15 chair wait. Was already a 15 chair line on the Kanc at 8:15 am. I couldn't imagine what it was today.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2014)

Owl's Head averaged 5-10 minute waits.


----------



## dmw (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone have any idea what Black NH will be like tomorrow for lines? I was thinking of using a voucher I have there, but realizing it may not be as low key as I was thinking.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

High winds could make those lift lines ugly tomorrow. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> High winds could make those lift lines ugly tomorrow. Anyone have any insight?



Yes.  Stick to the magic carpets.  I'm pretty sure those bad boys run no matter what kind of wind is blowing!

You're welcome.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yes.  Stick to the magic carpets.  I'm pretty sure those bad boys run no matter what kind of wind is blowing!
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> ...



I'm more of a J bar kind of guy.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm more of a J bar kind of guy.


Pussy!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 15, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Crotched Mt.: Glades, Bumps, 850' vertical and less than 2 minutes on the Rocket (their HSQ)



Crotched has a little more than 900' and the quad ride is about 3 1/2 minutes but those are minor details.   Snow was great on Friday 2/14, glades are in, still hit a few rocks but hit 7 different glades and had a blast. Great bumps under the Rocket and Upper Park. UFO was also nicely bumped but it looks like they groomed it last night.  I usually use the singles line and never more than a 10 chair wait.


----------



## Tin (Feb 15, 2014)

No lines at Crotched and all the out of bounds and unmarked areas are loaded. A solid 2' with 4-6' drifts


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ragged was amazing today,  100% open and their glades were unbelievable.  Lines for the six pack were mwybe 6-7 minutes long but all the other lifts were ski on.  The new glade, Abyss was AMAZING


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2014)

lift 2 failed @ Berkshire East.   line for lift 1 was horrible. 



took a couple hours to fix then lines went back to ski on (singles)


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 15, 2014)

30-45 minutes consistently at Magic. Red Chair never opened.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> 30-45 minutes consistently at Magic. Red Chair never opened.



well that sucks.

glad i didn't go today.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 15, 2014)

Was at Berkshire East...  As the picture above shows, the liftline for the remaining summit chair got pretty long, but I was going via the singles line and everybody was friendly, so it didn't seem that bad.  A lunch break, a few laps on the quad and a hot chocolate break...  It's not like I waited in the line all that many times.

Once they got both summit chairs going it was just ski-on.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2014)

KevinF said:


> Was at Berkshire East...  As the picture above shows, the liftline for the remaining summit chair got pretty long, but I was going via the singles line and everybody was friendly, so it didn't seem that bad.  A lunch break, a few laps on the quad and a hot chocolate break...  It's not like I waited in the line all that many times.
> 
> Once they got both summit chairs going it was just ski-on.



ha, i did same. rode quad 5/6 times, ate and only waited in the long line once.. chair 2 actually opened while i was loading chair 1.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2014)

5 minute max at Platty, funny seeing corrals there, I didn't know they owned any.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds like non - resort mountains are the winners for short lift lines.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sounds like non - resort mountains are the winners for short lift lines.


i was hoping to see a catamount report, thinking about them for tomororw.  web site says Mountain Cats ski school is sold out so i'm guessing busy there.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 15, 2014)

No lines at Bear Paw in MT today.  About 50 cars in the lot.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> No lines at Bear Paw in MT today.  About 50 cars in the lot.



Wow Jay, you sure know how to avoid the crowds, Bear Paw MT?!, impressive, where else are you skiing on your trip?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Roads suck right now. Wife just drove back from Concord and said there were vehicles off the road everywhere. Another big accident at the Junction of 89 and 202/9.


Hopefully HHDOT will get the highways in good shape for tomorrow morning.  Only have 3" near Nashua and it must be even less further north.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> *5 minute max at Platty*, funny seeing corrals there, I didn't know they owned any.



Holy crap, I hope you asked for your money back!


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Wow Jay, you sure know how to avoid the crowds, Bear Paw MT?!, impressive, where else are you skiing on your trip?



Yeah, I can't deal with those Plattekill crowds.  Bear Paw was great, everyone was super friendly.  We felt like celebrities, I don't think get many visitors from other parts of MT much less NJ.

So far we've been to Bridger, Big Sky, Showdown, Discovery, Teton Pass, Bear Paw, and tomorrow is Great Divide (last day).  With some areas being closed various midweek days it requires some tricky planning.  However, that increases your powder day odds.  It worked like a charm this year.  Also had some positive and negative lift closures.  A couple lifts at Big Sky were closed on the primary powder day, so that made for some nice bonus powder the next day.  Up at Teton they had some avalanche issues that blocked the path to the new surface lift that serves a 2nd mountain.  Also missed skiing the new Discovery terrain by two days.  Had a great day at both places anyway, so no complaints at all.  

Oh, just realized this, you would have loved lower Bear Paw today, they just kept grooming and grooming until about noon!!!  ;-)


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> 5 minute max at Platty, funny seeing corrals there, I didn't know they owned any.





BenedictGomez said:


> Holy crap, I hope you asked for your money back!


Not by the time I arrived (11:30), more like 10 chairs max. Maybe 2 minutes? Half of the time ski right on. 

The only time I actually had to wait for that full 10 chair was when a lone ski patrol dude (on a board) pretended not to hear when I asked if I could pair up with him twice!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> 5 minute max at Platty, funny seeing corrals there, I didn't know they owned any.



There were none yesterday. They were setting up their park yesterday for something. They had it closed off and were building it up and grooming it. Nice corduroy. I wanted to ski on it.


----------



## skifree (Feb 16, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Yeah, I can't deal with those Plattekill crowds.  Bear Paw was great, everyone was super friendly.  We felt like celebrities, I don't think get many visitors from other parts of MT much less NJ.
> 
> So far we've been to Bridger, Big Sky, Showdown, Discovery, Teton Pass, Bear Paw, and tomorrow is Great Divide (last day).  With some areas being closed various midweek days it requires some tricky planning.  However, that increases your powder day odds.  It worked like a charm this year.  Also had some positive and negative lift closures.  A couple lifts at Big Sky were closed on the primary powder day, so that made for some nice bonus powder the next day.  Up at Teton they had some avalanche issues that blocked the path to the new surface lift that serves a 2nd mountain.  Also missed skiing the new Discovery terrain by two days.  Had a great day at both places anyway, so no complaints at all.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 16, 2014)

abc said:


> Not by the time I arrived (11:30), more like 10 chairs max. Maybe 2 minutes? Half of the time ski right on.
> 
> The only time I actually had to wait for that full 10 chair was when a lone ski patrol dude (on a board) pretended not to hear when I asked if I could pair up with him twice!



You were there Saturday? Sorry I didn't text you, Scotty said he thought you were going Friday, would've liked to ski with you again. We did meet Abubob, I was waiting for Scotty at the top of the double when he first arrived, late as usual , when I saw his chair coming I yelled out "Scotty, I'd recognize those red pants anywhere." He heard me, and introduced himself, we skied a couple runs together before he went off to join his wife, nice guy. We then ran into Marcski, again, great guy, he was there with his family. Cool randomly meeting fellow AZer's amongst the "throngs" at Platty.

Jay, too funny buddy, you're the only guy I know who has to avoid the "masses" at Platty by skiing some tiny place in Montana! Does it get any more remote than that, in the lower 48 anyway? Bohemia? Sounds like an awesome trip, kudos. Perpetual grooming? Stop, I'm salivating! Have you skied Platty? You'd like it, could use more grooming, however.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 16, 2014)

Just kidding, inside joke. The steeps were thigh burners today, they just kept going, and going.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 16, 2014)

On Saturday morning at Wildcat there were 5 minute lines for the quad and no lines for other lifts. No lines at all in the afternoon. Made it a busy day by Wildcat standards!

FYI, they groomed out Upper Polecat for the first time this season. Still thin cover in one section, but it gives them a second route off the summit for vacation week!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> At Magic - holy sh!t. The lift line is super long!  One chair running - Black chair!  They hope to get Red chair going!  BTW the Black chair is a slow triple


from today's snow report - 





> 2/16/14: On the Red Chair front, after considerable progress yesterday, there is final inspection this morning so we hope to have her available soon!




hopefully that means running today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2014)

On the way to Catamont don't think I be waiting more then a minute or two. Should be my best day yet here ever . Looking foward to skiing real snow here for the first time.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 16, 2014)

Belleayre ranged from 0-20 minutes.  Typical was around 5 minutes.  No lines before 10:00am and around lunchtime.  The 20 happened only once at ~2:30pm when a heavy line coincided with an inability of some people to board a HSQ (several times in a row).


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2014)

Ski on at the whale and plenty of soft stuff.   Bluebird AM.   Love it

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## k123 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldsbar said:


> Belleayre ranged from 0-20 minutes.  Typical was around 5 minutes.  No lines before 10:00am and around lunchtime.  The 20 happened only once at ~2:30pm when a heavy line coincided with an inability of some people to board a HSQ (several times in a row).



Max wait time for me was about 3 minutes, but I avoided the superchief from 11am - 3pm.


----------



## Jem (Feb 16, 2014)

Went to Hunter yesterday, rode until about 1:00. Wait times at the Kaat were about 5 mins or so. Expected so much worse, but really not bad at all. Lines at the B lift didn't look too bad either. Snowed whole time we were there. Conditions were great. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> You were there Saturday? Sorry I didn't text you, Scotty said he thought you were going Friday, would've liked to ski with you again. We did meet Abubob, I was waiting for Scotty at the top of the double when he first arrived, late as usual , when I saw his chair coming I yelled out "Scotty, I'd recognize those red pants anywhere." He heard me, and introduced himself, we skied a couple runs together before he went off to join his wife, nice guy. We then ran into Marcski, again, great guy, he was there with his family. Cool randomly meeting fellow AZer's amongst the "throngs" at Platty.


Same, would have love to share some turns. Though it's probably better I didn't bothering hooking up with anyone. Had some problem with my board after the tune the shop did last week. Too grabby on the packed down surface. Had one or two spills (no harm done) due to the edge no releasing (and stared at a few trees close-up too). I had to change strategy by staying off any groom surface whenever possible and straightlining the run back to lift. Concentrated on tackling the giant bumps on Blockbuster and Freefall repeatedly instead. 

It was a good day of skiing despite the minor issue.


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Ski on at the whale and plenty of soft stuff.   Bluebird AM.   Love it
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


Was also there today from 10 - 2, great conditions all around.  Lines built up after 1PM to the lodge.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2014)

hammer said:


> Was also there today from 10 - 2, great conditions all around.  Lines built up after 1PM to the lodge.



Wow.   That sorta surprises me.   I figured a lot of people like me were doing the AM session.  Only time lines were "long" were between 1030-1130. When I left at 1 the pub was getting pretty busy. They had a good crowd today for sure which is great 

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## makimono (Feb 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> from today's snow report -
> 
> hopefully that means running today.[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]



Yes, Red Ran today! Once both chairs were spinning (around 11ish) lines were under 5 minutes at Red and pretty much ski on at Black


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> from today's snow report -
> 
> hopefully that means running today.[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]



RED CHAIR came on line around 10:30 today!!!! I was on the 13th chair up. Took away the crowd. Before that there was a mob seen at the black chair. 1st time on the black wasn't bad 2 minute wait next time 10 min, 3rd time the singles line was about 50 people deep. that is when we saw them putting up the ropes for the liftlines at the red and made our way over there. No more than a 1 minute wait after that...


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 16, 2014)

Platty had about a solid 10 minute wait today (at the bar, to grab  beer). Longest lines I've ever seen on the double, but were still less than 3 minutes.  Cars parked 7/10's of a mile down the road, but the trails were still empty. Overall, the mountain was empty, but the lodge was a mess.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 16, 2014)

No lift lines in the backcountry. 2Hr skin up, 10 min ski down. :-D


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2014)

Ten minute lines at hunter today for the Kaat, and hardly any for Silver Lady.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2014)

Jersey Skier said:


> Platty had about a solid 10 minute wait today (at the bar, to grab  beer).



I believe it!  Waited probably about 7 or 8 solid minutes for a beer last weekend when there was only 1 person behind the bar.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 16, 2014)

Good thing I wasn't at Waterville today... this is probably the worst I have seen the quadzilla line and word was it was almost all beginner terrain open til noon due to winds. This is even worse than what it was when they ran $17 tickets on a Sunday last year. I'd imagine that the line extended both ways just as far.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 16, 2014)

mlkrgr said:


> Good thing I wasn't at Waterville today... this is probably the worst I have seen the quadzilla line and word was it was almost all beginner terrain open til noon due to winds. This is even worse than what it was when they ran $17 tickets on a Sunday last year. I'd imagine that the line extended both ways just as far.
> 
> View attachment 11247



Wow...just wow.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2014)

anybody hear bromley crowds this weekend? might hit them next saturday and trying to gauge what it will be like based on this weekend.


----------



## gregnye (Feb 16, 2014)

mlkrgr said:


> Good thing I wasn't at Waterville today... this is probably the worst I have seen the quadzilla line and word was it was almost all beginner terrain open til noon due to winds. This is even worse than what it was when they ran $17 tickets on a Sunday last year. I'd imagine that the line extended both ways just as far.
> 
> View attachment 11247



Yeah I saw that from the web cam. Loon must have been a mess too because the Gondola was on windhold. This is why waterville really needs to do the Green Peak Expansion--they desperately need lifts that service non-beginner terrain that aren't affected by wind!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 16, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> No lift lines in the backcountry. 2Hr skin up, 10 min ski down. :-D



That's a strange ratio.  You either skin slow or ski fast.  What kind of terrain ?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2014)

At Magic today the Black line Tavern was having some issues. I ordered a pulled pork sandwich and after waiting 40 minutes (and 2 beers) canceled it so I could get some more runs in. I had sent the kids down the cafe and it took them over 20 minutes to get 2 burgers. They just were not used of the crowds.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2014)

Lines at Canyon were not bad, but the tool factor was VERY high.  Craftsman high.  We have friends staying at the Waldorf-Astoria, so we got to stay with them :thumbs up:  Boy there are a lot of folks to which the saying, "money can't buy class" applies.  We got a noise complaint against us Friday night--three of us talking in our living room at 9:30 pm :blink:  Nothing rowdy.  

The next morning I went downstairs to the ski room--craziness.  One woman was complaining about her helmet and mittens gone--she insisted that OBVIOUSLY the mean woman beside her stole them to spite her.  More stories later...


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 16, 2014)

Most definitely; but I heard Green Peak will be all green and blue terrain. Black terrain will still mostly be on Sunnyside. Still, would be nice to see a few more blue cruisers but it looks like it will channel more skiers down Valley Run. I think they should turn the Sunnyside lift to a HSQ as it does see enough utilization and to discourage people to go down Valley Run every time just because they want to take White Peaks up.


----------



## skifree (Feb 16, 2014)

Call me crazy but I like sunnyside old and slow.  Lap that chair often


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 16, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> That's a strange ratio.  You either skin slow or ski fast.  What kind of terrain ?



 It's not your typical yo-yo tour. It's a long circuitous route up a hiking trail to ski down a gladed face, but it's worth it. And, yes, since we know the terrain, we typically ski it fast.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 16, 2014)

skifree said:


> Call me crazy but I like sunnyside old and slow.  Lap that chair often



I hear ya but Valley Run is going to get very crowded once Green Peak rolls in and they need some way to counter that. Also, last year Sunnyside was out of commission for two weeks, and on St Patty's Day it was having a tough time carrying a full load of chairs with it stopping frequently while White Peaks had no problem at that same time. Also, heard Sunnyside has been closing some midweek days as business is down midweek because of less deals; Monday, Wednesday, and Friday ticket prices effectively went from $43 last year to $65; and $49 plus a free lunch to $65 this year on Thursday.


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

The lift lines and crowded lodges are a pain, but the number of people on the slopes is the worst. My GF got his again by a rider this week bringing her total up to 4 since last year. Just too many people on the hill sometimes.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 17, 2014)

Was at Middlebury Snow Bowl yesterday afternoon...just a typical Sunday afternoon. No crowds. Was great.


----------



## slatham (Feb 17, 2014)

Bromley lines very manageable - HSQ always has a bit of a line, but Blue Ribbon were very short except in the 10:30-11:30 sweet spot where they were maybe 10 minutes. Thereafter not much. Alpine and Sun lift lines were minimal. Skiing is great. ^) snowman!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 17, 2014)

Belleayre on Sunday had 10-minute lines on the Superchief, and up to 20 minutes around 3 p.m. after a stoppage, of which there were quite a few. The singles lines were no better, in fact a couple of times I paired up with somebody to go in the doubles line. The Tomahawk quad was 2 to 5 minutes, usually the singles line was better. Not sure about the triple chair, I saw lines there at times. Belleayre had lots of moguls.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2014)

slatham said:


> Bromley lines very manageable - HSQ always has a bit of a line, but Blue Ribbon were very short except in the 10:30-11:30 sweet spot where they were maybe 10 minutes. Thereafter not much. Alpine and Sun lift lines were minimal. Skiing is great. ^) snowman!!!!!!!!



thanks for the update!  looking forward to skiing there next weekend.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 17, 2014)

Even with all the lift upgrades in the last few seasons, Mohawk had the longest lines I've seen in 20 years on Sunday!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 17, 2014)

CONDITIONS
I'd hate to be at SR today, LOTS of wind holds, this reports is from 11:45am

Lift Report
Hold = Temporarily not running
Scheduled = Expected to open as scheduled
Lift #	Lift Name	Current Status
11	Little White Cap Quad	open
10	White Heat Quad	        hold
9	White Cap Quad	       open
4	Locke Mountain Triple	hold
1	Barker Mountain Express hold
8	Spruce Peak Triple	hold
7	Chondola	                hold
2	South Ridge Express	open
16	Sundance Surface Lift	open
6	North Peak Express	open
3	Quantum Leap Triple	hold
12	Aurora Peak Quad	        hold
15	OZ Quad	                hold
14	Jordan Bowl Express	hold
13	Jordan Mountain Double	hold


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

Catamont had most popular day if season yesterday. And longest line was to get tickets in morning around 945 waited 40 min. To buy ticket. Great day yesterday sun was out most of the day. Glad I finally got their with natural snow. Dinner in Hillsdale exit off Taconic PArkway good a.d cheap 8 dollar for huge breakfast.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Dinner in Hillsdale exit off Taconic PArkway good a.d cheap 8 dollar for huge breakfast.


Told ya it was good Scotty. Stopped in there Sat. afternoon on my way down from VT. for my cod fish fix.


----------



## JohnQ (Feb 17, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Even with all the lift upgrades in the last few seasons, Mohawk had the longest lines I've seen in 20 years on Sunday!



Friends were the there yesterday and said it was a madhouse. Other friends turned around and left. Sick kids kept us home from Mohawk today


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Catamont had most popular day if season yesterday. And longest line was to get tickets in morning around 945 waited 40 min. To buy ticket. Great day yesterday sun was out most of the day.



Is that place worth a look?  I've never been.


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that place worth a look?  I've never been.



Catapult is probably the steepest marked trail in the Berkshires, Most of it is usually groomed but will have some random whales and bumps near the chair. Off Stage they usually let bump up nicely. Not sure about their new double diamond trail. I wouldn't drive more than a couple of hours to check it out. B-East is the place to go in Mass.


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> B-East is the place to go in Mass.


Yes but the more interesting side of Catamount is in New York.
Catapult when not groomed (several years ago): http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg23923


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> Yes but the more interesting side of Catamount is in New York.




Didnt realize it straddled the border.  Do they have any,_ "you are now skiing into NY"_ (or MA) or border signs on the trails?


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes they do. That pic looks like a fun ice rink.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 17, 2014)

Wachusett at 2:30 today.  They stopped selling tickets yesterday and today due to crowds. It is my home mountain, I can get a few runs in usually early on Saturdays before the crowds and I work in Worcester and like to night ski in the spring.  I went to Ragged from 8:30 - noon fearing what Wachusett would be like even in the morning. The lodge was crazy but the lines not bad at all.  A few minutes right before noon and the lower lot was not full when I had to leave to get some stuff done at home.  I thought I would check the Wachusett webcam while I ate lunch.  I feel pretty good about my decision now.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 17, 2014)

Greek Peak wasn't too bad on Sunday. You've got to know how to play the musical chair lift game. Start out on the front side first thing in the morning. Hit chair four as things start to get a little crowded. Head to chair five until eleven. Hit the bar for coffee and a bite. Back out at noon when all the lemmings come in for lunch. Ski the front during lunch hour. We never waited very long at all. The parking lot was pretty full when we left about 2:30, most cars I've seen in it this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt realize it straddled the border.  Do they have any,_ "you are now skiing into NY"_ (or MA) or border signs on the trails?



Left trail saids your skiing in Mass which is cool. I like it because not to crowded and mostly local hill.


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2014)

Whaleback at 2PM yesterday (2/17), think the wait was about 10 minutes at most at this point.  Was ski on at times in the morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2014)

MODS -can we put a date on this thread so next weekend we can have a fresh one?


----------



## KevinF (Feb 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> The lift lines and crowded lodges are a pain, but the number of people on the slopes is the worst. My GF got his again by a rider this week bringing her total up to 4 since last year. Just too many people on the hill sometimes.



Just wanted to point out that once the chairlifts are full to capacity -- and most weekends the chairlifts are full -- the number of people on the slopes doesn't change.  The percentage of people in somewhat dubious control might be higher, but the number of people is the same.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2014)

medfordmike said:


> View attachment 11283
> 
> Wachusett at 2:30 today.  They stopped selling tickets yesterday and today due to crowds. It is my home mountain, I can get a few runs in usually early on Saturdays before the crowds and I work in Worcester and like to night ski in the spring.  I went to Ragged from 8:30 - noon fearing what Wachusett would be like even in the morning. The lodge was crazy but the lines not bad at all.  A few minutes right before noon and the lower lot was not full when I had to leave to get some stuff done at home.  I thought I would check the Wachusett webcam while I ate lunch.  I feel pretty good about my decision now.



Believe it or not I saw worse than that when I worked there. February break would sell out almost every day. I would avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 17, 2014)

Cannon wait times on all lifts today = 0


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2014)

Think the longest wait at Crotched today was about a dozen chairs.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> At least you have a near empty hill at Magic for the way down.  Any idea how long the line actually is? 1hr?



I was about 30-40 minutes at peak.  Once the racing programs ended then it dropped to about 20 minutes and progressively got shorter as the day wore on.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2014)

I saw the lines on the Mt Snow webcams this weekend and was glad we were blacked out. It's like getting paid to not have to stand around with 1/3 of the flatland tristate population. I'm sure eating out was a long wait as well.  

No lines at Harris Hill Saturday.  The only waiting I did Sunday was when I was digging my snowmobile out of the snow in the woods after getting it stuck 4 times. :lol:  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app created by Dan Egan...who also invented the iPhone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cannon wait times on all lifts today = 0



Indeed it was pretty awesome. Tons of sun and you could only feel the wind at the top of the tram. Great riding with you and your family. My jammed shoulder is hurting me a lot more now though!


----------



## Masskier (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome holiday weekend at Burke.  The Sherburne Express had a 4-5 minute line at times.  The Mid Burke Express (1600 feet of vert,) at times had a 3-4 minute line.  This was around 2 pm today.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Indeed it was pretty awesome. Tons of sun and you could only feel the wind at the top of the tram. Great riding with you and your family. My jammed shoulder is hurting me a lot more now though!



Oh man, that stinks.  Rx = beer, ice, and advil (in that order).   Good riding with you too.  Thanks for playing the 'sweep' role in the trees. The kids are good but it's hard to lead them and watch them at the same time.

Just put up a trip report.  Feel free to add anything I missed, and fill in the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Oh man, that stinks.  Rx = beer, ice, and advil (in that order).   Good riding with you too.  Thanks for playing the 'sweep' role in the trees. The kids are good but it's hard to lead them and watch them at the same time.
> 
> Just put up a trip report.  Feel free to add anything I missed, and fill in the rest of the afternoon.



Already done but in the wrong order lol. No problem I had a blast. It's just more fun to ski/ride with other people. I hope you didn't get a shot of my awful fall!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2014)

Magic had no lines today and quick service in the BLT. Got some great runs in and thanks to Rusty Groomer found some untouched powder to float in!


----------



## gregnye (Feb 17, 2014)

The Mittersill lift was even running at Cannon but not many takers--and for good reason--many, many rocks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 17, 2014)

gregnye said:


> The Mittersill lift was even running at Cannon but not many takers--and for good reason--many, many rocks!



Hmmm, it's a funny conundrum. Before the lift there weren't as many takers = less traffic = less rocks.  Now the lift brings more takers = more traffic = more rocks = less takers.  It's bad math!

But still, the equation today was snow>rocks.  Which adds up nicely by my calculations.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Hmmm, it's a funny conundrum. Before the lift there weren't as many takers = less traffic = less rocks.  Now the lift brings more takers = more traffic = more rocks = less takers.  It's bad math!
> 
> But still, the equation today was snow>rocks.  Which adds up nicely by my calculations.



It was really weird. Some spots were a mess but if you had the ability to avoid or go around those section then you were rewarded with some freshies or at the very least chop. The reward was worth the risk in my mind


----------



## yeggous (Feb 17, 2014)

Went to Attitash today and it was surprisingly quiet. Once again this season Bear Peak was the busy side. There were no lines of consequence on the Attitash side all day. Had my pick of tables at the pub at lunch time too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Feb 18, 2014)

Platty was pretty much ski on  ski off yesterday...2 min wait max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2014)

Mount Snow still had a healthy crowd yesterday. The high speed quads were regularly had 5 - 10 minute lines most of the day, the Bluebird had 10-15 minute lines.  After a few hours out in the cold and wind, I didn't mind waiting for the Bluebird to get out of the wind that was right in your face as you were heading up the main mountain.  Especially since I knew that I had a few hours of standing on the side of the Grommet Terrain park over at Carinthia ahead of me yesterday afternoon watching my son compete in a contest. That was some COLD "Dad duty!"


----------



## lerops (Feb 18, 2014)

Catamount 2/14: powder day, a few chairs at most
Plattekill 2/16: everybody said busiest they have ever seen, 10 chairs or so for a few hours, much less for most of the day. 
Plattekill 2/17: ski on


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Platty was pretty much ski on  ski off yesterday...*2 min wait max*



Sorry to hear you hit it on a crowded day.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sorry to hear you hit it on a crowded day.





Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I saw the lines on the Mt Snow webcams this weekend and was glad we were blacked out. It's like getting paid to not have to stand around with 1/3 of the flatland tristate population. I'm sure eating out was a long wait as well.
> 
> No lines at Harris Hill Saturday.  The only waiting I did Sunday was when I was digging my snowmobile out of the snow in the woods after getting it stuck 4 times. :lol:



I agree with Glenn that why I also have the blackout pass. Since we weren't skiing we made prior plans for the weekend (before the snow) so I didn't ski at all last weekend. With all this snow I'm itching to get out there!  Weather looks crappy for Friday, I just hope it doesn't freeze up after the r**n Friday night, I'd like to get into the woods this weekend.  Hopefully the crowds will be less at the end of this holiday week, that's always been the case in prior years.


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sorry to hear you hit it on a crowded day.



The day after the Nemo storm last year at Plattekill, it was bluebird skies and the first real dump of snow in a long time. Went to Plattekill and there were 5 minute lines at peak time on the triple. Sweet day of skiing though..


----------

